
ARK Investment big ideas - mark_l_watson
https://research.ark-invest.com/hubfs/1_Download_Files_ARK-Invest/Infographics/Big%20Ideas%202018%20-%20ARK%20Invest.pdf?hsCtaTracking=37c67fc6-1932-4b42-887c-ba1332a0e7a9%7C4a9f618a-acf9-428b-a7ab-11965014a86b
======
mark_l_watson
I posted this because it is the best tech roadmap I have seen this year. I
have always just invested in low-load mutual funds but am getting interested
in individual investments.

